# My 3g Eclipse.



## big.b00 (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is my 3g eclipse tank. I wanted to go for the "cold, salt water" type of biotope.

All the plants are fake. 
Seashells have been super cleaned, boiled, baked etc.

This is going to be my little slice of peace at my work. 

I am going to get a snail? and some rescue guppies in a few weeks.:fish10:


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice! Tanks at work are a great idea! If I had an office I would soooo have one there!


----------

